

Compensation Trends Of Post-Series A Startup Founder/CEOs - jenntoda
http://tomtunguz.com/compensation-trends

======
aferreira
That Twitter popup every time you select some text is incredibly annoying, I
wish they'd disable it.

I like to select paragraphs of text due to the higher contrast but here it's
impossible since the 3rd click will actually try and select whatever box the
Twitter button is placed in.

